# Quest wormer withdrawal?



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

So, my milker was wormed with Quest after kidding, on July 21 (she lost the kids, which I shared on another thread a while back). I have been withdrawing milk ever since because I’m not sure of the withdrawal time. Do you all really withdraw for 56 days? It has been nearly 30 days and I’m hoping I can at least start freezing milk for soap!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For soap is fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep.


Freezing for soap is okay then, but what about drinking... do you all wait the full 56 days?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is up to you if you feel comfortable drinking it. I'm sure there are people who start drinking it earlier. Just know that traces will be in the milk. Some people care, some people don't.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I start drinking within a day or so. Never had a problem. If I were selling it, I would not, but just for me, I just drink it.


----------

